# Au bout du rouleau



## le0p0ld

Como traducir al espanol "au bout du rouleau" con una expresion similar...'a finales de carrera?'. En el contexto, se trata de un dictador en perdida de velocidad, o sea sin la fuerza que le caracterizaba antes...


----------



## Domtom

-
Ese dictador está agotado, ya no tiene más fuerzas.

Le dictateur est au bout du rouleau = El dictador no puede con su alma = El dictador está para el arrastre.

----

NOTA: No siempre "au bout du rouleau" significa esto; pero sí en el contexto que mencionas. Los otros significados son: está en las últimas (= a punto de morir); acabársele a uno la cuerda (= ha agotado todos sus argumentos); estar a dos velas (= haber agotado alguien su dinero).


----------



## morrocotudo

bonjour 
je propose: acabado (un homme fini.....),exhausto,fracasado  mais attends de voir ce que disent les autres!


----------



## Domtom

-
Pero *Morrocotudo*, lo interesante también es dar una traducción idiomática: así como la expresión de partida es un modismo francés familiar, también tendrá que serlo en español; lo que di al principio es la explicación, mis propuestas están a lado y lado de los signos igual (= ).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Salvo casos aislados -y afortunados- por lo general, los dictadores lo son de por vida... 

Así, el dictador acaba cuando el hombre acaba. Por eso me gusta la propuesta de *morrocotudo*: el dictador está acabado.


----------



## morrocotudo

D’accord Domtom ;mais comment traduire : en bout de course, en fin de course , et surtout : à bout de souffle , qui est traduit pour le film de J.L Godard par : sin aliento, al final de la escapada  mais ne semble pas convenir ici ?    Desvaneciéndosele el poder  ,se me desbaratan las ideas…


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> Salvo casos aislados -y afortunados- por lo general, los dictadores lo son de por vida...
> 
> Así, el dictador acaba cuando el hombre acaba. Por eso me gusta la propuesta de *morrocotudo*: el dictador está acabado.


 
Pero el original no dice _le dicateur est fini_, sino _...au bout de rouleau_. ¿Traducimos idiomáticamente? (Como he hecho.) ¿Traducimos el sentido? (Como *Morro* y *tú*) ¿Traducimos lo que se suele oír? (Efectivamente, suena mucho más "el dictador está acabado").

Ojo  , no es enfado por mi parte, sino que esas cuestiones las quiero tener muy claras, no sólo para esto del dictador, sino ya en general para siempre, pues algún criterio habrá que seguir a la hora de traducir, y no me siento definido aún.

NOTA: No había leído el post precedente, de *Morro* (hemos escrito casi simultáneamente), ni lo he hecho aún; voy a hacerlo ahora.


----------



## totor

A mi juicio, una locución debe ser traducida por otra locución, porque de no ser así pierde esa pizca de sal que siempre da la expresión idiomática.

De otro modo, el original podría haber dicho que el dictador de marras estaba *fini*, o *terminé*, y punto. Pero en vez de eso utiliza una locución.

Por lo tanto, aquí van algunas opciones:

*Acabársele a uno la cuerda; haber agotado su repertorio; quedar parado; estar en las últimas; no poder más; no dar más de sí.*


----------



## morrocotudo

Ayant recherché les exemples en situation sur le net ,je crois que c'est bien l'expression "quedar o estar para el arrastre" qui rend le mieux l'idée de 'à bout de souffle' tant sur le plan physique que sur le plan moral. Existe-t-il une expression plus particulière pour les objets en fin de parcours,comme un moteur de voiture par exemple?


----------



## Domtom

morrocotudo said:


> Existe-t-il une expression plus particulière pour les objets en fin de parcours,comme un moteur de voiture par exemple?


 
1) Este motor está para el arrastre 

2) Este motor está en las últimas (Dudosa)

3) Este motor no puede con su alma 

4) Este motor está muerto  (en francés sí, pero en español sólo se mueren las personas, los animales y los vegetales)

5) Este motor no da más de sí 

6) Este motor ya no vale nada


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Intuyo que existen reglas para la traducción y que hay que conocerlas y respetarlas. Tengo la desventaja de que no las conozco ya que no soy traductor ni me dedico a ello. Por eso, os voy a tener que pedir mucha paciencia conmigo .

Se supone que la pregunta inicial, aunque sin expresar (por cierto, ¿dónde te metes, *Leopold*?), era: "_le dictateur est_ *au bout du rouleau".*



Domtom said:


> Pero el original no dice _le dicateur est fini_, sino _...au bout de rouleau_. ¿Traducimos idiomáticamente? (Como he hecho.) ¿Traducimos el sentido? (Como *Morro* y *tú*) ¿Traducimos lo que se suele oír? (Efectivamente, suena mucho más "el dictador está acabado").
> 
> Ojo  , no es enfado por mi parte, sino que esas cuestiones las quiero tener muy claras, no sólo para esto del dictador, sino ya en general para siempre, pues algún criterio habrá que seguir a la hora de traducir, y no me siento definido aún.


 
*Domtom*, tú traducción idiomática fue: *El dictador no puede con su alma = El dictador está para el arrastre.*

Si bien estas propuestas pueden corresponder al texto original, la primera me parece demasiado compasiva con un dictador y la segunda demasiado coloquial.




totor said:


> A mi juicio, una locución debe ser traducida por otra locución, porque de no ser así pierde esa pizca de sal que siempre da la expresión idiomática.
> 
> De otro modo, el original podría haber dicho que el dictador de marras estaba *fini*, o *terminé*, y punto. Pero en vez de eso utiliza una locución.
> 
> Por lo tanto, aquí van algunas opciones:
> 
> *Acabársele a uno la cuerda; haber agotado su repertorio; quedar parado; estar en las últimas; no poder más; no dar más de sí.*


 

*Totor* (¡cuanto bueno por aquí! ¡una eternidad sin cruzarme contigo, tocayo!), tus propuestas responden bien a la locución *au bout du rouleau* pero, debes reconocer que, en el contexto en el que nos estamos moviendo, todas no son aplicables, pese a que son locuciones. 
Pero, digo yo ¿*estar acabado* no es una locución como pueda serlo *no poder más*?


----------



## Domtom

-
El d. tiene los días contados / toca a su fin.

Al dictador le ha llegado la hora de decir adiós.

Al dictador poco le falta para vérselas con Dios.

El dictador pronto tendrá que rendir cuentas (ante Dios / ante el pueblo...).
-


----------



## totor

Es cierto, Víctor, que hace un montón que no nos cruzábamos, pero era porque yo estuve un poco ausente, nada más, y ahora volví  .



Víctor Pérez said:


> *Totor*, tus propuestas responden bien a la locución *au bout du rouleau* pero, debes reconocer que, en el contexto en el que nos estamos moviendo, todas no son aplicables, pese a que son locuciones.
> Pero, digo yo ¿*estar acabado* no es una locución como pueda serlo *no poder más*?



En realidad, ni *no poder más* ni *estar acabado* son locuciones, lo que pasa es que ésa se me chispoteó.

Como tú bien sabes, esa lista que puse corresponde a mi diccionario, y antes de ponerlas yo borré algunas que no lo eran, sino que eran sólo explicativas, pero no borré ésa.

Las otras, en cambio, sí lo son. Y aunque no sean todas aplicables, como tú bien dices, es bueno conocerlas.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## totor

Domtom said:


> -
> El d. tiene los días contados / toca a su fin.
> 
> Al dictador le ha llegado la hora de decir adiós.
> 
> Al dictador poco le falta para vérselas con Dios.
> 
> El dictador pronto tendrá que rendir cuentas (ante Dios / ante el pueblo...).
> -



Salvo la última, que me parece un poco teñida por las ganas de Lluís de darle su merecido al dictador  , las otras me parecen muy oportunas.


----------



## le0p0ld

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros esfuerzos, creo que todos teneis parcialmente razon y claro que esta locucion francesa tiene mucha traducciones segun su contexto. 
En mi caso particular, no se trata de una frase SVO "le dictateur est au bout du rouleau" sino de una formulacion distinta: 
"Fidel est bien plus qu'un dictateur au bout du rouleau: il est Cuba"...
A partir de vuestras respuestas, creo que lo mejor seria traducir:
"Fidel es mucho mas que un dictador agotado: él es Cuba" pero es cierto que se pierde un poco la forma idiomatica. La expresion "sin aliento" tambien podria aplicarse, creo, y visto el texto entero (que es muy largo), casi me atreveria a escribir "sigue siendo Cuba" en vez de "es Cuba". 
Claro que solo me interesa su punto de vista linguistico, y no politico!


----------



## michael malloy

Hola !!

Comment pourrais je traduire "être au bout du rouleau", "être à bout" ?
J'en peu plus quoi !!!



Gracias !
Saludos !


----------



## swift

Hola:

Ya estoy *cansado* / quemando *los últimos cartuchos* (Costa Rica).

Luego habría que ver si en una frase contextualizada se trata de un aspecto financiero o más bien físico.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## michael malloy

Más bien físico de hecho.


----------



## esteban

Hola:


Aparte de lo que te dijo Swift, lo más común es quizás "estar agotado" cuando hablas de cansancio físico. Y según el contexto, también podrías considerar "estar exhausto", "no dar para más", "no poder más", "no aguantar más", etc.

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## angelabeuz

Hola,

"être au bout du rouleau" es como "estar hecho polvo", pero me parece que la versión francesa seria coloquial, y esta versión española que te doy es más coloquial aún, quizás demasiado?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- estar en las últimas

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Eso que propones suena a obituario, Martine. Muy a propósito. 

Otra: _estar que ya no da_.

*He pasado todo el fin de semana redactando el informe final y estoy que ya no doy.*


----------



## michael malloy

Conocía "estar hecho de polvo" pero se trata mas del instante, no me puedo quedarme hecho de polvo siempre, es un estado pasajero, por ejemplo, después un jornada laboral de mierda, o un esfuerzo físico demasiado tenso.

Je parlais juste d'être dans un état triste et depressif, être dans le creux de la vague quoi !!

Un saludo a todos !


----------



## GURB

Hola
L'espagnol a beaucoup d'expressions empruntées -ou adaptées- au vocabulaire taurin
Ici=* estar para el arrastre.*


> 5 para el arrastre col. Muy cansado o en muy malas condiciones físicas o anímicas: _Después de una hora de natación estoy para el arrastre_. DUEA


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí también decimos: 'no tener más hilo en el carretel' (lo que parece relacionado con las Parcas ).


----------



## Marie3933

No sé cómo decirlo en español, pero _être au bout du rouleau _describe un estado *muy grave*. No es simplemente estar agotado mental o físicamente (por haber realizado una determinada tarea), ni estar hecho polvo o deprimido o dans le creux de la vague. Es estar como se siente alguien al borde del suicidio.


----------



## swift

Lo más bonito es que la idea que desea transmitir Michael nos la va dibujando a cuentagotas. Así, imposible sugerir nada medianamente decente.

Se puede estar cansado de la vida, también, en un estado depresivo. Se puede haber tocado fondo, inclusive, o estar al borde. Una frase contextualizada, o con una intención comunicativa suficientemente explicada, nos ayudaría mucho.


----------



## Marie3933

swift said:


> haber tocado fondo


Tienes razón, Swift, pero sin contexto, "haber tocado fondo" es lo que, hasta ahora y en mi opinión, se aproxima más a "être au bout du rouleau".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Etre au bout du rouleau=_(Être) à bout de rouleau, au bout du/de son rouleau._ Être proche de la mort.CNRTL
_Estar para el arrastre._ Estar muerto.Wiki.
Les deux définitions sont vraiment très proches.


> *Estar para el arrastre* (inf. y hum.). Estar inútil o incapaz de trabajar o de moverse, por cansancio, vejez, etc.: "Estoy para el arrastre".MMoliner


----------



## michael malloy

Pues, estoy al borde me parece bien al final.

Gracias a todos !


----------

